# zeoalex's build thread!



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey all, yesterday I picked up my new 2014 Cruze. So far I love it but have begun the planning to put some better numbers down. I have a pretty good understanding that I wont be able to put tons of power down, but id love to crack into 200/250 range for both whp and tq, although that's not a hard-fast goal. 

THE PLAN
Knowing what I do about cars and how things should be done, I will likely tackle the engine and driveline first. I am planning on buying a full turboback exhaust system and intake around the same time such that I can install and have it all tuned together. (I have heard conflicting reports about having to tune after an intake, but know its necessary after dp and midpipe). I am also planning on doing some research into bpv/bov/recircs to see what kind of benefit that will have, if any. Once that is done I will likely move t. Suspension putting the car a little lower with New wheels, which are TBD. At some point the car will also receive a short shifter. Seeing as I am moving to Michigan, where there seems to be E85 on every corner, I May well end up tuning for E85 (and injectors) further down the road. 

As far as non performance/dressup/etc I have a few small plans (that still need a little research). first thing I am doing will be to dip the bowties in black. I have the dip and I'm waiting for a nice day to do it. Past that I am looking to do a few small, tasteful things. I am fully expecting to get a dual exit exhaust (they make me happy) so I am going to look into rear diffusers that have two exits. I also saw a thread about a small roof lip which I really liked the look of, so that may be in the cards as well. Once I get out to Michigan, I am going to have tints done to the legal limits out there. The last thing that I would really like to do is to put in some sort of a gauge pod with a boost gauge and something else (haven't decided on what yet) but I'm having some trouble figuring out where. I know ZZP sells an A pillar pod, but I am not too keen on those...so I'll have to keep an eye out for other options 

I think that pretty much sums up my plans for the moment. I don't really have a set timeframe for this, and it will probably be done over the long run. Id love any opinions and help that people want to offer!


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Pictures from delivery day!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey Zeo, and welcome to the forums. In terms of your goals, since you are willing to run e85 your goals are easily reachable for just ~$3,000 in bolt on parts. What you're going to need are the following:

- ZZP Downpipe
- ZZP Midpipe
- ZZP or K&N Intake
- Exhaust of your choice [there are magnaflow, flowmaster, and borla kits out there if you don't want to do custom]
- BNR e85 conversion kit [Includes Bosch 42lb injectors, Trifecta 385 tune, and tuning cable]
- ZZP or CXRacing FMIC [not needed, but I would recommend it if you have the spare cash]

The above should put you right around 210hp/270tq, which is right at/above your goal.

As for chassis, there are various chassis braces offered by Ultra Racing, I would highly recommend the upper rear tower brace, and then there is an upgraded front sway bar, as well as a rear sway bar offered by Whiteline. In terms of suspension it all depends on your wants/budget. If you want a small drop, and don't want to spend $1,000 on coilovers, go with eibach lowering springs; however if you want more drop, or adjustablility, it would be better to just save up for coilovers like bilsteins, pedders, or KSport.

If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask. And it will be nice to see how your build comes along.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I am planning on buying a full turboback exhaust system


 Nice - I don't dare take off the cats, living in the Metro NY area. How are the Michigan emissions laws?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Turbocharged & Supercharged Cars News, Reviews & Photos - Turbo & High-Tech Performance Magazine


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Hey Zeo, and welcome to the forums. In terms of your goals, since you are willing to run e85 your goals are easily reachable for just ~$3,000 in bolt on parts. What you're going to need are the following:
> 
> - ZZP Downpipe
> - ZZP Midpipe
> ...


yeah, I'll probably do the dp/mid/exhaust first with an intake and tune it for pump, since E85 will be one of the last things I end up doing. That should give me a bit more power to punt around for a little bit. and those things should be attainable by winter. As far as a FMIC goes I'll probably do that eventually...I forgot that was something haha. I don't believe that needs a tune to make it better?

I saw the whiteline bars, which is definitely on the list. I'd well rather go with full coils over springs. Springs are nice, easy, and cheap...but from what I've read in the past, they do a number on the shocks since the shocks are designed with a different geometry in mind, whereas the coils are made to allow the range of geometries they allow....I'd definitely rather save up, and that is something that will probably happen after winter so I don't have to deal with setting the coils after winter hah.

I appreciate the following, I'm excited to get started on this, so far I've put about 150 miles on the car in just a few days...and it's a blast to drive. Luckily the RS suspension makes the suspension upgrades a little less...immediately necessary



blk88verde said:


> Nice - I don't dare take off the cats, living in the Metro NY area. How are the Michigan emissions laws?


from my understanding...they are essentially non-existent. I also live in the metro NY area for now, and wouldn't dare take the cats off (although if there's a cat in the DP, I know enough people who have gotten away in other turbo cars without one). In MI, I believe there isn't any state inspection, but you can be pulled over for major infractions (ie: loud exhaust, no exhaust, broken/leaking stuff, etc). That makes me happy



brian v said:


> Turbocharged & Supercharged Cars News, Reviews & Photos - Turbo & High-Tech Performance Magazine


erh?

pictures of the car on delivery day added!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Even the 91/93 tune from trifecta wakes the car up. In fact, for the price, it gives the highest gain aside from the e85 tune.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Right. What do you think about doing a tune after the dp intake and midpipe? (or kinda all at once?) the last thing I want to do is mess up stuff since I tweak the engine before fixing the computer. (ive been told on other cars that changing that stuff without some sort of tune could cause issues)


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Today I decided to dip my emblems, I have 6 coats on there as of right now, I'm going to go check it after the first quarter of the football game. Looks pretty good, although the rear has some kind of dripping or wrinking or something...But I think that its thick enough so it should be OK. I'll have pictures tomorrow morning. I wasn't entirely sold on the black dip with the Atlantis blue paint...so we'll see


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

i am actually a huge fan of the black on blue, think it looks sahweet. Hope it turned out all right though. did you use/consider using a glossifier over the dip?


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

It turned out great! Im going to try to get some shots up to show you guys. The back is pretty much perfect, but I Have to redo the front at some point


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

so I still owe this thread bow tie dip pictures apparently, I'll snag some in the next few days.

New update: Short shifter is going to be ordered tonight, which means delivery sometime next week (I'm assuming) so it'll go in next weekend. I'm doing everything in my power to not order the whiteline sway bar kit along with it, but who knows how I'll feel in the next few hours between work and home


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

zeoalex said:


> I am planning on buying a full turboback exhaust system


Do they make one for the Cruze? I've been wanting one for a while


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

They do, ZZP and BNR make a catless downpipe, ZZP makes a catless midpipe, and borla and magnaflow make catback exhausts. A piece of me wants to go with the magnaflow dual exit, but after seeing some pictures I'm not entirely sold. I've got the RS package which means that the exits sit below the bumper, which I don't really like too much...If I had all the money in the world I'd buy a new, regular LT bumper, have it paint matched, and toss a diffuser in the middle section of it. A piece of me wants to have a custom catback built, but I may not


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

There's a decent shot I'll order an exhaust today. I'm 95% going with the borla system. I'm between doing that or doing an intake/tune (likely a VT tune)/downpipe...I haven't fully decided which yet since they'll be close to the same price


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Badnewsracing offers a stage 1 kit for a very good price. Intake and Trifecta tune. Also if you look they are doing a trifecta group buy right now. Might wanna look into it


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, there was talk of a trifecta group buy. I'm tempted by the BNR stage 1 kit...my biggest issue though is the lack of handheld, or something along those lines which is why I'm leaning towards a VT. I like having the handheld so I can flash between whatever maps/back to stock within minutes (especially since I'm looking at E85 down the road, and don't want to get caught in a place where I can't reflash to pump gas easily). I don't own a windows laptop that I can carry with me in my car (only laptop is linux, and my work laptop can't live in my car), and don't want to buy a cable. if the price is right I may go trifecta, but I'm unsure


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Trifecta has a handheld too. You could also talk to to Vince and have him set a way of toggling your maps with controls.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Hm alright, I'll have to shoot him an email then, thanks for that info! 

also, I just learned that ZZP is offering an exhaust for the cruze, so before I pull the trigger on a borla set, i'm trying to get some info from the guys at ZZP


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

What colour is your cruze?
its nice to see see a non white or black Cruze getting modded!


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

zeoalex said:


> Hm alright, I'll have to shoot him an email then, thanks for that info!
> 
> also, I just learned that ZZP is offering an exhaust for the cruze, so before I pull the trigger on a borla set, i'm trying to get some info from the guys at ZZP


Had I known bout ZZP exhaust before I had one made a few weeks ago I would've gone that route. I have their downpipe and it's top notch.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

yeah, I'm likely going to end up with their DP and test/midpipe at some point in time, since the exhaust is so cheap, maybe now (although I don't want to install without a tune)


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

alright, so last night after some discussion...I went ahead on the trifecta group buy. That means that if the group buy happens (hopefully) that I'll also be buying an injen intake. that's the last of the real modding before winter starts. other than that I'm saving up a bit for a set of good snow tyres and then socking money away throughout the winter to continue modding come springtime


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

ok, little update since I'm at work waiting for people. 

I bought a tune at the end of october and still dont have it, but have talked to BNR in the last few days and it seems like it's getting close. The car is currently sitting on a set of 16" Steelies wrapped in blizzak WS-70s for the winter. I'm gonna start socking money away now so I can get a nice set of wheels/tyres once it warms up a bit. 
I've been considering getting a set of hellas for the front, but I don't really know how well it will work with my intended project direction (street/track car)...I may do it anyways though who knows. 
I have an Injen intake sitting on my kitchen table (where it has been for probably 2.5mo) waiting for my tune to come in. Once that's in, i'm going to install it in SRI mode until it gets warmer/nicer out (pulling the bumper will suck when I can't feel my fingers)
I think that's about all I've got for now!


----------

